# E39 BMW rust



## TheAngryDog (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi all,

I have an E39 5 Series BMW and it has a bit of rust on the rear arches and one of the sills, near the rear arch, as well as on the rear quarter, just above the bumper.





There is also a rust bubble on this side on the bottom of the sill.



My plan is to rub the rust down with a wire brush attachment on my cordless drill, getting all the rust out that I can see, and then doing a few Bilt Hamber treatments.

The rear quarter isnt my concern, as while I know its not great, and I know I wont get a good finish with a rattle can, I am just wanting it to look tidier, and without any rust there.

The arches and the sill worry me more. The arches seem to be bubbled on both sides of the metal, so I know this is going to be harder to sort out. The sill I believe is just bubbled on the outside, so hopefully when I have rubbed it down it'll look ok.

I dont think I will be able to get a good match for the stone chip coating either, but I arent too worried about that at the moment, its better to be protected than none at all.

I only need it to last a year, as the metal will be getting cut out and replaced with good metal and a full paint job.

Does anyone have any advice they can offer me? Thanks.


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

I was going to say that you'll need to cut out the metal and replace it to do things properly and then saw the end of your post that this is the plan so if it's just a temporary job then simply do as you've said...get a wire brush attachment on a grinder and clean back the corrosion to find bare metal, you might find that the pitting goes quite deep but try and get all the rust out which you can. 

If as you say it's just intended to be a temporary repair then I wouldn't bother with any rust conversion chemicals as to be honest they are a bit of a gimmick and don't really do any good other than on very light surface rust so in that case do as I mentioned above and then crack out the filler, give it skim over the area, sand back and prime and paint.


----------



## TheAngryDog (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for your reply.

I am not looking forward to the bill for having the metal replaced next year, but needs must!

I have already bought some Deox, so I might as well use it, every little helps and I have seen some decent results from its use. It is annoying, as I would say that "on the surface" there is no more than around 4 square inches of rust over the car. Underneath actually looks quite good, which for a 15 year old car is surprising. The bootlid is rusty, but I am just going to replace this with a none rusty one.

I was considering getting the back end blown over after I have done this repair, as some jealous oik decided to take a key down the passenger side rear quarter, but I worry if this is throwing away money...


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi I would think about leaving it tbh 

rattle can paint will offer no protection .... be better buying small compressor and cheap touch up gun and using 2k epoxy and refinish in a 2k black 

or have it done at bodyshop sooner if funds allow 


tommy


----------



## TheAngryDog (Jun 1, 2014)

Well as advised I have left it.. and its gotten worse lol. Its in the jacking points now too .

I see huge bills coming to get this done!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Ouch. I was lucky to get mine done at mates rates although it was only the sill and fuel filler.
I've not dared check the jacking points yet....


----------



## TheAngryDog (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm hoping it's not bad at the jacking points, but i need to get the car in the air to get a good look.


----------

